# angelrecht in sardinien



## haso (1. September 2004)

hallo zusammen,
gehe demnächst nach sardinien in die ferien und möchte mich über die angelrechte informieren hat da jemand erfahrungen.

gruss haso


----------



## totentanz (1. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

Wilkommen an Board!!

So weit ich weis brauchst du in Binnengewässern wie bei uns den Fischereischein. Wie bei uns üblich kann man dort Gewässerkarten für verschiedenste Abschnitte kaufen. Im meer ist es so weit ich informiert bin gratis.

Wo solls den hingenen auf Sardinien.


----------



## haso (1. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

das ging aber fix,

la caletta bei santa lucia das ist ca 1 std. von olbia entfernt.
ich selber bin aus der schweiz,und möchte mit meinen kids im meer fischen.
gruss haso


----------



## totentanz (1. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

ich hab am meer gute Erfahrungen mit Sepia und Calamar gemacht. Mit den Tintenfisch-Jigs beförderst du die Tierchen in den Kochtopf *g*

Macht verdammt Spass und die gibt´s dort eigendlich überall (Sandboden, bevorzugt)
Gut zu fangen an Häfen. An Badestränden ist es nicht so gut, wegen den vielen Badegästen.

Fangen kann man die den ganzen Tag und sehr gut in der Dämmerung.Mann muss auch nicht weit raus werfen. Die fertigen Jigs an die Angel und los gehts!!

Vorasgesetzt du magst Calamares *grins*


----------



## haso (1. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

da muss ich ich wohl die friteuse mitnehmen , meine frau rümpft schon beim gedanken an tintenfische die nase die nase. 
sag mal was sind das für jigs ?
ich war schon vor zwei jahren zur selben zeit da und der strand war menschenleer toll, daher kein problem.

gruss und gute nacht haso


----------



## totentanz (2. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

Die Dinger lassen sich prima mit Tomatensoße und Nudel kombinieren!! Lecker-hhmmm

Zu den Ködern:

Diese kaufen- sind prima- farbe egal:







Diese *nicht *kaufen-die sind nicht gut und kosten fast das selbe:





PS: Die dinger bekommste eigendlich in jedem Angelladen in Sardinien

Ich würde mir die aber trotzdem zu Hause kaufen. Billiger!


----------



## totentanz (2. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

Montage: Hauptschnur-Wirbel-Köder
Einfach langsam über den Sandboden gleiten lassen (darin sind die Tierchen vergraben)

Wenn du an einer Stelle keine fängst, geh einfach 100m weiter. 

Achte aber darauf das deine Ausrüstung (Rute, Rolle, usw...) Salzwasser tauglich ist. Und immer gut mit Süßwasser abspühlen.


----------



## Ansgar (2. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

Moin,

wenn Du noch mehr Fragen hast zu Sardinien suche doch mal unter "Angeln auf Sardinien" (ich glaube das war in Angeln in Europa) - da gab es mal ein Thema hier im Board vonr 3-4 Monaten.

Zu Tintenfische fangen, wie und womit, etc. habe ich mal ziemlich ausgiebig gepostet im Thread "Kraken vom Ufer" (Lief wenn ich mich recht entsinne unter Brandungsangeln - war im falschen Forum gepostet).

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## haso (2. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

vielen dank für die tips. tolles forum hier.

werde wohl vor ort mal die rechtliche seit abklären.

gruss haso


----------



## Hoffi (19. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

Hallo Haso,

falls Du nicht schon auf Sardinien gelandet bist, hier noch einige Tipps:
Im Landesinneren gibt es einige Stauseen mit Karpfen, Schwarzbarschen, Barschen, Katzenwelsen usw. In den Gumpen der kleineren, im Sommer oft ausgetrockneten Flüsse können neben schönen Karpfen auch Schleien und Aale gefangen werden. Im Meer gibt es (neben den bereits erwähnten Calamaris) vom Ufer aus meist nur Kleinzeug, jedoch lohnt sich das Schleppen in Küstennähe in den Herbstmonaten und das Nachtangeln auf Conger oder Muränen. In Orosei gibt es auch einen Schweizer, der zum Schleppen und Tiefseefischen ausfährt.
Ich selbst bin mit einer Sardin verheiratet und zwei bis drei mal im Jahr auf der Insel. Mein Fischrevier ist der Lago del Coghinas im Landesinneren, wo ich vorwiegend Schwarzbarsche (black-bass) angle. 
Nun zur Angelerlaubnis:
Fürs Meer nicht erforderlich, für die Binnengewässer theoretisch schon. Muss jedoch als Touristenschein vorher in Cagliari beantragt werden. Da die Erteilung mehrere Monate dauern kann und ich in nunmehr 30 Jahren nur zweimal kontrolliert wurde (in den 70er Jahren), habe ich es aufgegeben, einen solchen zu beantragen. 
Falls Du weitere Infos zu Sardinien brauchst, melde Dich
inboccalupo (petri heil)


----------



## haso (20. September 2004)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

hallo hoffi,

bin noch im lande, bin erst ab oktober  in den ferien. so wie es aussieht werde ich vor allem im meer angeln. ist aber gut zu wissen das ich keinen angelschein brauche. danke für die infos.
gruss haso


----------



## wizard (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

Ich hab zufällig hier diese seite gefunden und da ich diesen sommer auch nach sardinien fahre wollte ich fragen : Wie bekomme ich den dort gültigen fischereischein oder brauche ich denn garnicht am meer ( wollte hauptsächlich am meer brandungs oder spinfischen vom strand aus bzw im hafen)
du hattest gesagt das es gratis am meer ist heisst das ich brauch keine erlaubnis oder ohne alles
Gruß 
Merlin


----------



## drogba (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

du weist schon das die 2 ten die man nich kaufen sollte für die grosse tiefe ist oder?


----------



## CRAPO (1. September 2006)

*AW: angelrecht in sardinien*

War diesen Sommer (2006) auf Sardinien. Es war viel zu heiß! Hatte meine Fliegenrute immer dabei, habe sie aber nicht einmal zusammengesteckt... Auf Barsch hätte ich da zwar gut gehen können im Coghinas, fand es aber viel spannender, mich ins kühle Nass zu stellen und Stunde um Stunde dem Treiben im und am Wasser zuzuschauen. Jagende Barsche zu beobachten, Schlangen bei der Pirsch zuschauen und mir die Füße kühlen lassen, das war für mich in dem Moment das Allergrößte.

Ich habe mich da vor Ort in Valledoria schlaugemacht, wie es mit Angellizenz ausschaut: Es dauerte schon eine Zeit, bis die gute Frau im Angelladen verstand was ich wollte, doch als sie es kapiert hatte rief sie für mich bei der Gemeinde an. Danach meinte Sie es sei sogut wie unmöglich so eine Lizenz zu bekommen, ich solle mich einfach ans Wasser stellen, es probieren und die Schonmaße einhalten.


----------

